
Try Out Spacemacs in the Browser: Try Online - nl5887
http://spacemacs.org/
======
amirouche
How good is spacemacs as emacs replacement?

~~~
brudgers
Spacemacs is no more and no less than customization code that runs in Emacs.
It does not replace Emacs, Spacemacs is Emacs.

